

Selecting a lower-res display? - 4midori

My setup consists of a Windows 7 PC with two monitors:<p>- 26" 720p (1366X768) primary display - Toshiba 26AV502U LCD Television
- 20" 1024X768 secondary display (Generic Dell monitor)<p>I prefer lower resolution, as this allows me to sit further from my screens, and is easier on the eyes. I have tried, for example, to run Thunderbird on a 1900X1200 display, and everything is just too damn small.<p>I'd like to add a third display that is energy-efficient (Energy Star) and gives me 720p, or close, at 26" display size - native resolution, but the trend is in the other direction - higher and higher resolution.<p>I know I can try running something at half the native resolution, but that requires I get a display which runs something ridiculous like 2600X1600.<p>I suppose I can get another of the Toshibas, but I'd prefer something more energy-efficient.<p>Ideas?
======
benaiah
Have you never heard of OS-level scaling? I run 1080p on a 13" screen (116
ppi) and if I set the "Make text and other items bigger" setting in Control
Panel to the largest option (150%), then I can get it looking like this:
<http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/3294/bigscreen.png> (Chrome doesn't
automatically zoom with the OS, but you can zoom it easily or use another
browser).

You don't need to double the resolution to do this (besides, 2600x1600 isn't
as ridiculous as you might think). 200% isn't your only option - the two that
Control Panel gives you are 125% and 150%, but there are other ways you can
make it bigger that allow for different percentages (try your graphics card
settings if you need those).

It's well worth it to get a higher-res monitor and scale it - everything will
look far better, particularly text, than if you get a low-res monitor. It also
gives you a lot more options.

